
Open source Intercom.io Alternative - Mcfarlane
Thinking about starting a project to build an open source version of Intercom. Founded numerous SaaS platforms which ran on Intercom and it&#x27;s great software, but it&#x27;s just too expensive for most early-stage startups. Just testing the waters here:<p>Would anyone here be interested in an open source alternative? Or would anyone be interested in contributing?
======
sogen
In what areas do you need some help?

